# Child care/ pre school



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
I've just found this information about child care in Spain that might be useful to someone. It's talking about average costs of course which I know are not to everyones liking, but at least give a starting point for a discussion.
These are the prices for playschools per month, but I don't know if they are private, state or an average for both.
375€ Madrid
389€ Barcelona
413€ La Rioja
191€ Códoba
230€ Zaragoza
National average 310€

Madrid schools were good quality, and high standards of safety, but there were an insufficient number of places.

Reported in 20 minutos on Sept 7th - study carried out by Consumer Eroski


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow , that seems expensive. snip/


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> I've just found this information about child care in Spain that might be useful to someone. It's talking about average costs of course which I know are not to everyones liking, but at least give a starting point for a discussion.
> These are the prices for playschools per month, but I don't know if they are private, state or an average for both.
> 375€ Madrid
> ...


In Fuengirola, Malaga the private ones seem to vary from 250-400 per month. The state ones around 200 I think. But the state ones are very hard to get into, you need to be extremely determined. I fought for 2 years for my son to get into the local one across the road from where I live. Meanwhile, he had to go to a private one and then a different state one, further away, until he could get in. Both the state ones were very good and the private one was okay but I have heard varying reports about the private ones.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> In Fuengirola, Malaga the private ones seem to vary from 250-400 per month. The state ones around 200 I think. But the state ones are very hard to get into, you need to be extremely determined. I fought for 2 years for my son to get into the local one across the road from where I live. Meanwhile, he had to go to a private one and then a different state one, further away, until he could get in. Both the state ones were very good and the private one was okay but I have heard varying reports about the private ones.


My daughter was in a state playschool ( I don't know what the correct terminology would be exactly - they are called *Escuela infantils* and they didn't like being called a *guarderia* at all)
Anyway , it was great. They had great activies for the kids and were very professional. Places were extememly hard to get though...


----------



## Caroline01 (Oct 24, 2009)

And Ideally Im looking for work with children, babies, anything remotely related as Im an NNEB in Nursery nursing, National BTEC in child care, NVQ3 in play work, TEFL in teaching english as a foreign language, but I dont have a degree, and Im looking for work before I go. I have a great deal of experience in holiday company work but most of them are closing now due to their end of seasons. I have signed up with a nanny agency but ideally want a more social team work role. I dont know a great deal of Spanish, I 28 and eager to try anything. Any help or advice would be really acppreicated. Caroline01


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caroline01 said:


> And Ideally Im looking for work with children, babies, anything remotely related as Im an NNEB in Nursery nursing, National BTEC in child care, NVQ3 in play work, TEFL in teaching english as a foreign language, but I dont have a degree, and Im looking for work before I go. I have a great deal of experience in holiday company work but most of them are closing now due to their end of seasons. I have signed up with a nanny agency but ideally want a more social team work role. I dont know a great deal of Spanish, I 28 and eager to try anything. Any help or advice would be really acppreicated. Caroline01


 
Here are a couple of links for nanny/ aupair jobs. I thought 'd already posted this, but can't find it. Sorry if I'm repeating myself 
http://www.nanny-agency.com/Nanny-Jobs-Country-Specific.cfm?Country=Spain

http://www.newaupair.com/browse_families_results.aspx?cntry=Spain&pg=0

Let us know if you get in touch with them and tell us what the company's like.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow seems my daughter was very lucky, she arrived in Spain in the August and her daughter aged 3 went into the kindergarten class at the local school. There is no cost to her but if my granddaughter stays for lunch she has to pay full price, the boys get a reduction because my daughter lives outside the village in the countryside, 
My granddaughter loves school and has taken to it like a fish to water, her teacher says that she just loves to go round the class correcting the other pupils telling them what to do and how to do it correctly


----------

